# Ok if raw w/bones frozen?



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Any dangers of feeding my girl frozen chicken thighs and drumsticks sometimes? I've been doing that for some time now but after glancing through the posts, maybe that's not a good idea?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It should be fine. if it were every day, it might wear her teeth down but the chicken bones are still soft enough that it will digest just fine. I wouldn't feed denser bones like pork necks frozen.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

whew Ok thanks I feel much better now!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll feed frozen if I forget to take something out of the freezer the night before


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

I prefer to freeze beef bones before giving them to Zak because they dont make so much mess then, and its never upset his tummy, it would probably be very soothing for a teething puppy.


----------

